#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος ιστότοπος για την Κύπρο;

## stamato

Το ανοιγω αυτο το thread γιατι θα ηθελα να ενημερωθω αν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο σε site και στην Κυπρο.
Το site αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα πχ δεν εχει ενα thread που να λεει για τα συνεδρια και ομιλιες που γινονται στην Κυπρο (ή αν εχει εγω ακομα να το βρω)
Για αυτο τον λογο ρωτω μήπως υπαρχει κατι και για τα πιο "κυπριακα θεματα"

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το eMichanikos.gr δεν είναι μια υπηρεσία του δημοσίου προς ενημέρωση των μηχανικών.
Ούτε είναι μια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία με σκοπό το κέρδος.
Είναι ό,τι είναι λόγω της αφιλοκερδούς συνεισφοράς των μελών του.
Όλες οι ενημερώσεις, ειδήσεις, συνέδρια, ημερίδες κ.λπ. οφείλονται στα μέλη του και μόνο σ' αυτά.

Οπότε είναι στο χέρι των Κυπρίων συναδέλφων μηχανικών να αναρτούν τα προσεχή συνέδρια, ημερίδες και όχι μόνο, στις σελίδες του παρόντος ιστοχώρου.
Θα μπορούσες συνάδελφε *stamato* να ξεκινήσεις εσύ την όλη προσπάθεια!

----------


## stamato

Βεβαιως οτι θα ακουω να το προσθετω και γω.
Θα προτεινα μονο να υπαρξει διαφορετικο thread για συνεδρια στην Κυπρο (οπως ηδη υπαρχει για τα ελληνικα) για να ειναι πιο ευκολη η προσπελαση και η αναγνωση του εκαστοτε συνεδριου ή ομιλιας.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Αν στον τίτλο κάθε θέματος αναφέρεται ο τόπος διεξαγωγής του γεγονότος δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Αλίμονο αν φτιάχναμε θεματικές κατηγορίες αναλόγως της περιοχής, δηλαδή άλλη για Κύπρο, άλλη για Κρήτη, άλλη για Θράκη και πάει λέγοντας.

Γενικώς, ο τίτλος ενός θέματος θα πρέπει να αναφέρει τρία πράγματα:
1) τίτλο γεγονότος,
2) πόλη διεξαγωγής,
3) ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής.

----------

